# Carrabelle to Appalachicola............



## Parker Phoenix (Jul 26, 2011)

OK, I'm thinking I'm gonna pull out of Steinhatchee, after 5 years there I'm ready for some new surroundings. This past weekI scouted the stretch from Carrabelle to Appalachicola and really liked it. Yeah, it's a longer ride, but less seat time in the boat to the fish. Also, there are more varities of fish to target, more things to do when not fishing, and there is even some beaches close by for the wife. I may have found a campground to keep my camper in, yet am open to suggestions. Does anyone know any locals who may rent me camper space, and any suggestions on boat storage. Does any one have a lift or am I going to be launching my boat from a trailer? Also open to areas to fish, I like offshore, but am warming up to inshore fishing as of late. 
Thanks,
PP


----------



## jugislandrelic (Jul 26, 2011)

Made the same move a number of years ago. Not many people use a lift except for big boats.  I had my boat at Scipio creek marina for years. Really good people,  I kept my boat on out side rack. I called they put it in the water fueled it up put on bait and ice so I was ready to go what ever time i got there.  In the past I have seen them let people stay in campers or motor homes on site if they kept the boat there.  I've been fishing out of Mexico beach and PC last few years but may be back to Scipio next year.  Can't help you inshore but I can share some offshore numbers with you. The towers are great to fish to. I saw where you lost your hatch numbers. I'll bet you back up everything now.  Lost my  good numbers for the hatch from a bad f/f too. Now I back up my back up.  Good luck with the move


----------



## Parker Phoenix (Jul 26, 2011)

Yeah, lost a lot of seat time and some good rocks when my numbers went poof. You bet I am going to back my stuff up from now on. As far as the move I have heard many good things about this area of the gulf. I look forward to meeting new friends and learning new waters. I appreciate the offer.


----------



## oldenred (Jul 26, 2011)

why don't you put in somewhere in bama so you can go after some yellowfin???


----------



## Parker Phoenix (Jul 26, 2011)

I need to visit that way. My wife's sister lives there. It's just a long drive. That is why I stayed at the Hatch so long, it is only 3 1/2 hour drive. Appalachacola is a 5 hour drive, but the fish are closer.


----------



## XTREME HUNTER (Jul 26, 2011)

Keith PC has been treating me very well...just come over a little more


----------



## captbrian (Jul 26, 2011)

i sure wouldn't mind running out of app when the gags open back up!


----------



## XTREME HUNTER (Jul 26, 2011)

captbrian said:


> i sure wouldn't mind running out of app when the gags open back up!



Thats where we caught all them last fall right?


----------



## captbrian (Jul 26, 2011)

before crabtree made his mark on the regs....







and last september i only got to fish two places....


----------



## oldenred (Jul 26, 2011)

Parker Phoenix said:


> I need to visit that way. My wife's sister lives there. It's just a long drive. That is why I stayed at the Hatch so long, it is only 3 1/2 hour drive. Appalachacola is a 5 hour drive, but the fish are closer.



yea, but if you get out that way i'll be sure to come out


----------



## captbrian (Jul 26, 2011)

these came from down that way too gordon...





and my brother with one of his copperbellies


----------



## jkaviation (Jul 26, 2011)

Hey Parker,now you're talking, I am glad to see you moving up tomy area, one reason I didn't make it out of the hatch with you is the 40 -50 miles you had to run. I have some really good non public numbers that are about 15-19 miles straight out of the cut on St. George Island.. We need to go as soon as possible.


----------



## chipperdog (Jul 27, 2011)

We made the move two years ago,the fall fishing is great and the summer runs off shore even better  when the seasons are open.We keep our boat on a trailer at the moorings ,they will also put your boat in for you and have it ready when you arrive.The marina is under surveillance 24/7.would be open to sharing numbers or running out together sometime,we fish out of a Parker 2530 with the call name ... Sweet tea..


----------



## Double Alt (Jul 28, 2011)

My family vacations at SGI and I am looking for some pointers in the area.  I've just finished restoring a '78 Seacraft and am looking for some action in September.  Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## 56willysnut (Jul 28, 2011)

Here's some launch points and camping info from the kayak crowd down that way. Also search 

www.vrbo.com  for  carabelle area  acomadations.  We stayed at a nice condo right on the river in Carabelle with a ramp next door and plenty of room to park your boat, seems like it was $100 night.

here's the link for where we stayed... 
http://www.vrbo.com/349459

http://maps.google.com/maps/ms?ie=U...l=30.037,-84.150467&spn=0.335259,0.63858&z=11


----------



## Parker Phoenix (Jul 29, 2011)

Thanks for all the replies. I am looking for a place to keep my boat in storage year round in the area, also a place for my camper year round. I found an RV Park in East Point that interested me. I like that as it is easy to get to both launch sites. I also know that there are no boat lifts available now. I plan on making the move after the 1st of the year. I'll be in touch with ya'll, again thanks for the info and keep it coming.


----------



## Redman (Jul 29, 2011)

*forgotten coast*

check out bay city lodge.


----------



## Eroc33 (Jul 30, 2011)

I'll second bay city lodge they have a good restaurant and cover boat  storage and the will probably let you keep your camper there


----------



## ryanwhit (Jul 31, 2011)

Bay City is great, but there's a waiting list for boat storage, and I'd be really surprised if they let you keep a camper there.


----------



## d-a (Jul 31, 2011)

There is a storage place in East point, Its behind a guys house off of 98 and 2nd street. His name is Coy. I can get his # if you like, Storage for a small boat was @ $30 or so a month a few years back. He will store the camper too. As for camping, I couldnt help you there i have always camped at the state park in Pt St Joe. 

There is also a storage available near Bay city lodge. Call the lodge and talk to Buddy and he can tell you who it is. He recommended him to me before when i was frequenting there more often.

Like others have mentioned, There is great fishing all along the coast line from Carrabelle to the west so find the amenities you like at the Distance your willing to travel and explore the areas. I grew up fishing in Apalachicola and still finding myself venturing back often even though i mostly fish out of Dauphin Island Al.

d-a


----------



## Parker Phoenix (Aug 1, 2011)

There is a fellow here in town that knows Coy well, I need to call him.


----------



## Mac (Aug 2, 2011)

I think there is two private campgrounds before you get to Eastpoint.  I think both have spots available.


----------



## Captain Terry (Sep 3, 2011)

There's a campground on the right as you head west on 98 out of carrabelle across from the public beach and the boat club rents and sell's boat storage they are on the left as you cross the bridge going west-Happy Fishing!!


----------



## FredRog72 (Sep 8, 2011)

Check out Moorings Marina right at the bridge in Carrabelle. No covered storage but on the trailer storage and will launch your boat for a small fee with the on-site tractor. They are very good people and sell bait, ice and fuel. You can look them up on the web.


----------

